# Biking Hazzards - Squirrels



## Rambo (Mar 15, 2010)

Bicycling Hazzards! Killer Squirrels! 
I guess, you never know what you might encounter.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bike/76039319/


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2010)

I've seen quite a few pictures of squirrels getting caught up in spokes, most of the time causing some serious damage like in that picture...  That would really suck!


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 15, 2010)

That looks nasty- and not only for the squirrel!
My wife ran over 2 squirrels on her road bike a couple of years ago, two separate incidents a couple of days apart. I still kid her about that.
They both ran away but I'm sure they didn't fare too well. 

A friend of mine ran one over once and actually cut him in half, blood was all over his bike and his legs.  

I ran over a small dog once. He ran right between my wheels as he was trying to bite my leg. Both of us weren't hurt since it was at such a slow speed.  

Watch out out there!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 15, 2010)

I hit a raccoon once when I was a kid.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 15, 2010)

wow.. i got hit by a squirrel last year - just bounced off tho. i've hit rabbits, squished moles, had a few close calls with deer, ducked a turkey take off and bunny hopped a snake out on the trails ... it's a jungle out there


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 19, 2010)

buddy of mine hit a turtle in the woods...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2010)

I was intro'ing a friend to MTB at Waldo last season when a squirrel randomly fell out of a tree, hit the ground and bounced a good foot in the air.  I saw the bounce and thought he ran it over.  The poor squirrel was twitching and just lying there.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I was intro'ing a friend to MTB at Waldo last season when a squirrel randomly fell out of a tree, hit the ground and bounced a good foot in the air.  I saw the bounce and thought he ran it over.  The poor squirrel was twitching and just lying there.



And then what did you do?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> And then what did you do?



My friend said we should dispatch the poor creature.  I just couldn't do it....


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 23, 2010)

that's the problem with carbon fiber.to fragile. steel would have ripped the tree rat in half.


----------

